

8.0 earthquake strikes northern Chile - mef
http://www.latimes.com/world/worldnow/la-fgw-chile-earthquake-8-0-20140401,0,542646.story#axzz2xgY0SKqY

======
pdappollonio
I'm Chilean and I live in a "problematic" area. Fortunately it was not that
hard. We're kind of prepared (of course, with nature, nobody is actually
prepared for something like this) and the Government and the people are
already evacuating those areas.

The sad part? A lot of people is evacuating using cars, and streets doesn't
gave so much space to handle all that traffic. Internet and Mobile networks
are still working and that helped to reach to almost anyone.

ONEMI, which is the emergency organism here, already published the expected
hour the waves will arrive to those problematic areas, so some cities have
plenty of time to evacuate.

~~~
rdl
Is there anything worth taking photos of, or do you know of any decent photo
sites? Glad it wasn't that hard and your Government is competent!

~~~
pdappollonio
Not really. I think tomorrow will be a better moment to take some, given the
fact that everything is happening by night. I have some pictures from the old
8.8 earthquake on Flickr[1] from a City called Angol (very close to the
epicenter of the 8.8 magnitude)...

[1]:
[https://flickr.com/photos/marlexsystems/sets/721576274358393...](https://flickr.com/photos/marlexsystems/sets/72157627435839372/)

------
computer
Here's a site where you can monitor the sea level live: [http://www.ioc-
sealevelmonitoring.org/station.php?code=pisa](http://www.ioc-
sealevelmonitoring.org/station.php?code=pisa) (as long as the site is up.
Multiple measuring stations available there)

For now the highest is 2 meters. If the site is not working, here's a
screenshot from right after it began:
[https://twitter.com/severestudios/status/451151233739288576](https://twitter.com/severestudios/status/451151233739288576)
After that it went wildly up and down.

Keep in mind that a tsunami can have wildly different heights and properties
in different places.

------
MrGando
I am from Chile... live on Santiago though, far away (2+ thousand KM) from the
North.

AFAIK there have been no casualties. People have been evacuated from the
coastal areas all over Chile (even in the south for precaution).

Cheers.

~~~
uptown
So far 2 dead, 3 seriously injured according to Reuters.

[http://www.trust.org/item/20140402024844-z0fmt](http://www.trust.org/item/20140402024844-z0fmt)

~~~
pdappollonio
According to our president, 5 are dead (she's live on TV right now).

------
izendejas
I lived in LA for 7 years and experienced a few 3.0+s on older four-floor or
so apartment complexes. Now I'm living ~7 miles away from a fault in the bay
area.

Always have water and supplies.

And I hope ad-hoc/mesh wireless networking technology takes off sooner rather
than later. [http://www.wired.com/2014/03/apple-multipeer-
connectivity/](http://www.wired.com/2014/03/apple-multipeer-connectivity/)

~~~
pserwylo
> And I hope ad-hoc/mesh wireless networking technology takes off sooner
> rather than later

Are you familiar with the Serval Project [0]? These guys are working on
exactly this solution, for exactly this (and other similar problems).

[0] [http://www.servalproject.org/](http://www.servalproject.org/)

~~~
izendejas
I was not. Thanks!

Drones, a la Facebook, might also be a solution under severely damaged
infrastructure, it occurs to me now.

------
eddanger
Scary stuff. Personally my wife and I have decided it's time to get serious
about creating a disaster kit. The "big one" could hit any time.

Hope nobody was hurt in Chile or South America.

------
tlitd
It's been updated to 8.2. No casualties reported so far.

And, actually, a bigger one it's expected in the zone, the "big event".

~~~
hugozap
Do you have any links about "The big event" it seems like in every town
somebody "knows" about it

~~~
tlitd
[http://www.latimes.com/world/worldnow/la-fg-wn-chile-
quake-l...](http://www.latimes.com/world/worldnow/la-fg-wn-chile-quake-
larger-20140401,0,2045484.story#axzz2xhGKbm7q)

------
wensing
On a related note, we are adding earthquakes to Riskpulse.com this week. It's
amazing how much scattered and rich data there is, but it's just that ...
scattered.

------
VaedaStrike
Right as my wife and son are flying in to Peru. Like, they're literally in the
air en route to Lima now...

~~~
borrowedtime
I'm in Lima right now, hardly anyone has noticed a thing so for the moment I
would try not to worry. Certainly don't know anyone who even felt any tremors.

------
kimonos
God, please protect them from harm and danger..

~~~
ryannevius
Or how about we as human beings do all we can to get people out of there
safely, instead of praying for a miracle? "Protecting from harm and danger"
after a natural disaster is not how God works.

~~~
mason240
Sure, I'll just jump into my private jet, fly to SA, and start evacuating
them.

